# Terraria



## Keen (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking through threads and have not seen any about this cute little game. Especially since it was part of the steam christmas sale. Does anybody have it? 

Do you play it with friends or single player? 

Looking to add people to join my friends server where we have built a masterpiece.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

I did play with some friends like.. 2 years soon ago to do some bosses but I lost that save file and now I only play single player to check on dude now and then :3


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2015)

River said:


> Looking through threads and have not seen any about this cute little game. Especially since it was part of the steam christmas sale. Does anybody have it?
> 
> Do you play it with friends or single player?
> 
> Looking to add people to join my friends server where we have built a masterpiece.



show masterpiece pics plz


----------



## cIementine (Jan 28, 2015)

you can play with my 9 year old brother if you want


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 28, 2015)

Terraria is such an addictive game. I'm playing it on my Vita.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Terraria is such an addictive game. I'm playing it on my Vita.


Is the Vita one good? Control-wise and whatnot...


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Is the Vita one good? Control-wise and whatnot...



Well, you get "used" to the controls eventually, lol, but from what I've heard the biggest downgrade is the amount of stuff in the console versions. I haven't played the PC-version so I can't really compare, but other than awkward controls and the lack of stuff (still waiting for those updates), I'd say it plays like you would expect it to. Definitely the game I've spent the most time on on my Vita.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Well, you get "used" to the controls eventually, lol, but from what I've heard the biggest downgrade is the amount of stuff in the console versions. I haven't played the PC-version so I can't really compare, but other than awkward controls and the lack of stuff (still waiting for those updates), I'd say it plays like you would expect it to. Definitely the game I've spent the most time on on my Vita.


I see. I mean the PC ones are good and for the stuff I don't really care how much they added or not as long as it's playable


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have never played Terraria, but I have seen people play it and it looks really fun.


----------



## Keen (Jan 31, 2015)

I





oath2order said:


> show masterpiece pics plz


Its a work in progress  

I recently made my own world for single world. I love exploring underground caves, got lucky with a jungle shrine last night and got some seaweed for a turtle pet


----------



## Cirom (Jan 31, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Is the Vita one good? Control-wise and whatnot...



Having owned all three versions (Android, PSVita, PC) - I can say that the PSVita is just that, "good". Not great. Just good. There's a bit too many glitches and iffy mechanics I've noticed on the Vita version, and that with the lack of content available in the PC version, as well as being _twice the price_... I can't really reccomend it. Play PC if you can play PC - but if you can't, the console versions aren't _bad_... 

Though I will say, I am a HUGE fan of Terraria, having clocked over 1.2k hours on the PC version alone. I'm currently doing a playthrough of the game with an RPG mod one of my friends made, it's been pretty fun and puts an interesting spin on the normal game. ;D


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

Well as long as you can control decent and not flap around like a lost bird trying to fight stuff..


----------



## Cirom (Jan 31, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Well as long as you can control decent and not flap around like a lost bird trying to fight stuff..



Well, the controls are pretty decent (on the Vita version) - until it starts lagging, anyway. I've noticed a fair few times when I'm underground where the game'll slow down quite significantly, which can get a bit annoying. Plus, aiming certain weapons (ie: Magic Missile, Crimson Rod) can be an absolute nightmare and WAY more trouble than it's worth - while on the flipside, aiming some other weapon types (Flails, Boomerangs, Spears) is made slightly easier than on the PC version.

Plus, the Console Version's "Smart Digging" is anything but smart. On the PC version, the feature will pretty much aim at the nearest block which your cursor is "pointing" at, so to speak (draw a line from your character to your cursor, whatever blocks that line touches, basically) while also digging perfect 3-high 2-wide tunnels if you're trying to do that. For some reason, Console's Smart Digging feature seems to always aim at what I DON'T want to mine, and I've had to pretty much permanently set myself to Manual Digging mode. Even trying to dig straight down to make a Hellevator has the cursor making 3-wide tunnels for some reason. And amusingly, this feature was DESIGNED for the Console Version! Redigit later added it to the PC version, and seemed to have improved upon it in every way. (Like a LOT of features which were in Console first. Like the minimap.)

I know it sounds like I'm hating on the Console version a lot.. but it's actually pretty good. It's just.. every time I look at it, I just realise it could be _a lot better_ if the Console devs put a bit more work into it. (As the guys who make the Console version does not include the one guy who made the PC version, Redigit*.)

* Okay I am aware that Redigit hired a few more people to work on 1.3, and his wife worked on the game occasionally too. Shush ;U


----------



## Keen (Jan 31, 2015)

We just beat the wall of flesh  

I want a slime staff and a flamethrower so bad. I set up a slime farm today, but I only have two statues in it.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 31, 2015)

It is a nice game but a bit overwhelming in terms of environments. It is so random to get the correct environment you need, and within that randomness is more randomness. And I hate grinding for <1% drops but maybe that's just me.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't wait to get this game when I have more money.


----------



## Keen (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah, grinding is a bit boring, but there are other things you can do to progress the game. I like hunting for treasure chests. I keep making worlds just so I can hunt in the underground world.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 1, 2015)

River said:


> We just beat the wall of flesh



Congrats! I had to fight it alone so it took me quite a few tries before I could defeat it. :/


----------



## SteveyTaco (Feb 21, 2015)

I love Terraria! Haven't played in a while but would love to play it with actual people on the interwebz. If you guys still play together pm me so I can join in!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2015)

Amazing game! Played it many times and have put in a lot of hours. Can't wait for the update!


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 23, 2015)

*Terraria is the first game I bought on Steam, over 2 years ago. It's my most played game as well, with over 300 hours. Might not be alot for some, but for someone like me who is a game hopper, that's a lot.

Speaking of Wall of Flesh, this is how I generally kill it.






And this is something I spent a lot of time on before I moved in late December:





I have an extra copy of the game in my Steam inventory, just rotting away xD*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

I kinda wanna go back but idk I've done monst none-multiplayer stuff.. wish I had my old file v_v


----------

